# ESPN Power Rankings 12/11: Suns are #1



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

> By Marc Stein
> ESPN.com
> 
> Thank you, Suns.
> ...


ESPN Power Rankings

Hehe, he put us there because of New Jersey game? Well, hopefully tonight in Orlando we can prove we belong there.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Real GM also put us at #1, though they are not one of the premier sites that people use for power rankings.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Nice. You guys are hot right now, finding your groove. 

Amare is starting to look like the Amare of old.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Real GM also put us at #1, though they are not one of the premier sites that people use for power rankings.





Suns are also #1 on S.I. Power Rankings.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Imagine if we didnt blow all those leads early and even if , if we at least made the gamewinners.

Should have beat the Lakers, Jazz twice and the Spurs, even the Mavs.

The only team I will admit really beat us were the Clippers. The other losses , we beat ourselves.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

As we should be with the 10 game streak going.

As I said before we should stay near this spot with the schedule for the rest of December.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

I expected this soon.. but because of the Nets game? I would think they'd take a defensive stab.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Actually, Suns are ranked #1 on majority of powerranking out there.

Great streak going. :clap2:


----------



## <SunsFan> (Dec 10, 2006)

Good 2 see. Hopefully we'll continue this streak in Orlando 2night.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

Amareca said:


> Imagine if we didnt blow all those leads early and even if , if we at least made the gamewinners.
> 
> Should have beat the Lakers, Jazz twice and the Spurs, even the Mavs.
> 
> The only team I will admit really beat us were the Clippers. The other losses , we beat ourselves.


I know, we could easily be 17-3 or 18-2 right now, maybe even 19-1.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Definitely solidified that #1 spot for now, with the road win in Orlando.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

Right now I think the Suns are the 2nd best team. They have to prove they can beat the Spurs before they're ranked ahead of them. Dallas is close, but with Amare back and playing well, the Suns should beat them in a playoff series especially if they have home court advantage.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

:cheers: hrmm, yes, if we have a great streak going, and you know the spurs always seem to defeat us, then I too would place them ahead of us. We have our shares of difficulties against Dallas too, and Detroit from last year. This year, add Lakers and Utah, and well, you have some teams that we have to shape up against, and this time get a solid win.

Win streak:
GS
NOK
NJ
POR
HOU
MIL
SAC
NJ
BOS
CHA
ORL
That list right there doesnt include the aforementioned teams : DET, LAL, UTA, SA, DAL.

So yea, the Suns must prove W's against these higher tier teams and gain serious championship credentials methinks

We've got possibility of really extending this streak another further 7 games, with MIA, GS, SAC, TOR ,DEN, WAS and POR. Then comes the Dallas challenge on the 28th.

This is the question: "For what is the streak, if we can not prove triumph over the elite pack that we may face in 2nd round, WCF, or Final series?"

That my friends, is a question i'm dying to find out. Big congrats for our streak though, keep riding high on Amare's development, and Nash's assists and shooting, and the Matrix's constancy! 

Btw Yahoo! sports Steve Kerr rankings:
1: LAL
2: SA
3: DAL
4: UTA
5: PHX,

Which makes perfect sense, the team records are also placed accordingly

To God, and his 3 Point prowess in 2006-07:worthy: 
Pat for 3 Point contest!


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

bircan said:


> :cheers: hrmm, yes, if we have a great streak going, and you know the spurs always seem to defeat us, then I too would place them ahead of us. We have our shares of difficulties against Dallas too, and Detroit from last year. This year, add Lakers and Utah, and well, you have some teams that we have to shape up against, and this time get a solid win.
> 
> Win streak:
> GS
> ...


Very nice post. I agree, this winning streak doesn't mean jack if the Suns cannot secure wins over the top teams of the NBA. But compared to the season's start, we're sure as hell take the winning streak and run with it. If there's any hope here, it's that the streak has raised our confidence to the level that we can go out and beat the tougher teams of the NBA.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

I think this team is the best in the league right now, especially with our starting 5 gelling the way they are, but until they play the Mavs or Spurs I'm going to reserve judgement.

That will be the true test to see where we stand.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

KidCanada said:


> I think this team is the best in the league right now, especially with our starting 5 gelling the way they are, but until they play the Mavs or Spurs I'm going to reserve judgement.
> 
> That will be the true test to see where we stand.


Agreed. Those games will be huge for the Suns. They need a mental edge against those teams going into the playoffs. I think they still feel they can beat Dallas, it's just the Spurs that I worry about.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

At #1 for the second week in a row!

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/powerranking?season=2007&week=7



> Just a hunch, but I'm guessing no one will protest too loudly about Suns retaining the No. 1 spot for a second successive week. Not even from Salt Lake City.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

We are playing well, but we need more help from the bench and need to keep teams down. 

We also need to prove we can at least go .500 against the Jazz, Spurs, Mavs, Rockets, and other top 10 teams.


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

Lukasbmw said:


> We are playing well, but we need more help from the bench and need to keep teams down.
> 
> We also need to prove we can at least go .500 against the Jazz, Spurs, Mavs, Rockets, and other top 10 teams.


I agree... We need to win against solid teams to prove that we are better than what most analyst think..


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Lukasbmw said:


> We are playing well, but we need more help from the bench and need to keep teams down.
> 
> We also need to prove we can at least go .500 against the Jazz, Spurs, Mavs, Rockets, and other top 10 teams.



Totally agree.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

What a cheap shot to the Jazz Fans. Lol, all the Jazz homers were complaining about the suns last week. I even laughed at it. And then he takes a cheap shot by saying "Not even from Salt Lake City". I found it quite funny. I rather a team not be on top of the rankings, rather be the underdog.


----------

